# ISO cheap and easy recipes



## Goggin (Nov 26, 2007)

hi i am 18 years old and in college. i am soon to be living on my own. i am wondering if anyone can help me with cheap and easy recipes so as im not stuck eating pizza. lol any help or ideas is greatly appreciated. 

THANKS A BUNCH


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 26, 2007)

Get a book or search for some stir-fry recipes.  All you really need is a non-stick wok and a spatula.


----------



## Goggin (Nov 26, 2007)

sorry i am new to the cooking thing. what is a wok? i am assuming it is some kinda pan?
and do you have any recommendations on stir-fry recipes?


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to DC, you chose a great forum with many helpful people to guide you along on your new cooking adventure.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a wok http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=490&f=2151

You can find them for about $20.

Beef & Broccoli
Chicken w/peppers  etc.


----------



## Goggin (Nov 26, 2007)

are they easy to cook? or do you need some cooking background to do it? i know you can always buy those things that come in a bag but i want to make my own. plus it is cheaper. and you get a good sence that you accomplished something.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2007)

Goggin said:


> are they easy to cook? or do you need some cooking background to do it? i know you can always buy those things that come in a bag but i want to make my own. plus it is cheaper. and you get a good sence that you accomplished something.



Hi. Stir-fries are a great way to get started with cooking. I'd suggest buying an inexpensive cookbook on the topic - check amazon.com. The keys are to first cut up the ingredients so they're all ready before you start; heat the pan (you can use a skillet as well as a wok, which would be more versatile) before adding the oil (I use peanut oil - it tastes more authentic to me); and keep the food moving in the pan while you stir-fry.

When my husband and I first started out, we ate a lot of soup, salads and sandwiches. With all the convenience products out there now, like good chicken and beef stock, it's easy to make semi-homemade soups. You can also buy ready-made spaghetti sauce and doctor it up by adding fresh chopped garlic, onions, and peppers that you saute before adding the sauce.

Another thing you can do is roast an entire chicken on Sunday, find someone to teach you how to cut it up after roasting, and use the meat during the following week in other dishes, like soups and sandwiches. You can also make a large quantity of soup or stew on the weekends and freeze in individual portions (2 cups or so) so you can just put them in the fridge in the morning and they'll be thawed by dinner time; then you can heat them up in a pan or in the microwave.

HTH.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2007)

Google is your friend here - type in:

*easy stir fry recipes*

and then start reading the results.  That's the best thing to do and that way you can pick and choose what you like.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Pasta!!

you can even combine the Stir-fry thing with Spaghetti noodles and POOF!

Lo Mein! Go to foodtv.com, Rachel Ray has an "Everything Lo Mein recipe. Very good, but double the sauce. 

Yum. I had no idea what to make this week and so far I've had 3-4 good ideas for myself just answering questions!!! See why I can't get away from here?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> See why I can't get away from here?



Oh sure, blame it on us - uh huh...............  (I got my dinner tonight from answering a question too - I know the feeling!!!!)


----------



## mikki (Nov 26, 2007)

You can always try stuffed shells. I'm not a great cook and go for the easier things plus my daughter made them when she was about 12yr old. Here's the recipe

STUFFED SHELLS
15 oz. Ricotta cheese
16 oz. Mozzarella ( i buy a bigger one for cheese on top)
1/2 cup Parmesean cheese'
1 egg
salt and pepper
1 26oz. jar spaghetti sauce
1 box jumbo shells

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
par boil (directions on box or about until shells are almost done) shells, rinse with cold water, spread out on wax paper or cookie sheet to cool

Mix together Ricotta cheese, Mozzarella cheese(save some for top of shell if desired), Parmesean cheese, egg and salt and pepper

Put a layer of sauce in bottom of baking dish. Fill cooked shells with Cheese mixture and put them in baking dish.  Cover shells with sauce. 

Put layer of Mozzarella and/or parmesean cheese on top, cover with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes, remove foil continue baking for additional 15 minutes.

If you want to freeze them, after you fill the shells put them in air tight contanier and freeze when your ready to cook some take out desired amount and cook as directed, may take a little longer because they are froze.
You can also add other things to the sauce--groun beef, sausage, anything you want.

Good luck on your cooking adventures


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

> 15 oz. Ricotta cheese
> 16 oz.( i buy a bigger one for cheese on top)


Did you mean 16 oz of Mozzarella?


----------



## mikki (Nov 26, 2007)

yes sorry about that, it's 16 oz. of  mozzarella. my mind is faster than my fingers thanks for the correction


----------



## Toots (Nov 26, 2007)

when I was in college, I made stuff like this in my little kitchen

tacos (just follow directions on the back of the box)
grilled cheese & tomato soup
Easy roast beef - 
buy a chuck roast (wait til they are on sale), roast it with carrots, onions, celery and garlic, along with a can of beef broth.  Roast it low and slow (325 for 4 hours).  Makes great roast and all leftovers can go in the soup pot with a bag of mixed frozen veggies, a can of tomatoes and water (for easy beef/veggie soup)
Buy jarred spaghetti sauce and jazz it up with browned hamburger, onion and garlic, makes a decent meat sauce to go over pasta.

Easy Tuna casserole - which I lived on during my poor college years

1 Can of tuna, drained of liquid
1 bag of cheap potato chips
1 can of cream of mushroom soup
milk
shredded chedder

Preheat oven to 350.  In a pie plate, put a layer of crushed potato chips, next some tuna, then more chips and so on till all the tuna is gone.  Mix the soup with a can of milk, pour over the tuna layers.  Top with a big handful of shredded cheddar and bake for 30 minutes.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

mikki said:


> yes sorry about that, it's 16 oz. of  mozzarella. my mind is faster than my fingers thanks for the correction


I have that problem sometimes too.  

The recipe sounds good.  Wish I had the inclination (and the cash) to make it tonight.  Oh well, tomorrow works too.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL Toots.... you have half of my menu for this week on your post!!! I thought I was a grown-up! 

Must be all these kids....


----------



## Toots (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> LOL Toots.... you have half of my menu for this week on your post!!! I thought I was a grown-up!
> 
> Must be all these kids....


 

I still make these meals too.  I have to wait til my hubby is working out of town to make the tuna casserole, he is not a fan but I LUV it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2007)

mikki said:


> yes sorry about that, it's 16 oz. of  mozzarella. my mind is faster than my fingers thanks for the correction



I have fixed it but feel free to go back in and edit a recipe if needed so other's will know what you actually meant.  Editing saves people from reading the whole thread OR asking the same question.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Easy Spaghetti with Clams

Jar of spaghetti sauce (if Ragu then you may need to add more garlic and onion and seasonings--just taste)
1/2-3/4 chopped large onion
1-3 cloves garlic  (to taste)
fresh or dried parsley--1 tsp-2tsp dried or tbsp. fresh
10 oz-14oz tin of baby clams
1 small can of sliced mushrooms (or fresh)
2-4Tbsps. dry red/white wine (optional)

In a small  nonstick skillet (8inches in diameter) (you should also invest in a 10in. skillet while you're at it)  saute the chopped onion, garlic, and fresh mushrooms in about 1-2 T of olive oil.  Don't leave the pan.  Stir constantly at medium heat and if you can afford to invest in a heat resistant spatula it will really be handy.  Otherwise use a wooden spoon.  Stir until the onion appears to be transluscent on the edges.  Maybe 5 minutes.  Then add this onion mixture to a medium pot with the jarred tomato sauce, canned clams, canned mushrooms (if you didn't buy fresh) 1/8/ to 1/4 cup red wine (optional) and about 1-2 tsp. Italian seasoning. Heat and let simmer about 10 minutes on low heat.  If you're going to cook on a regular basis this is a nice ingredient to have on hand as you can  sprinkle  it into or on everything.  You can buy some Italian or French bread slice it, brush some butter and then sprinkle with Italian seasoning, parmesan cheese, etc., wrap in foil and then bake at 350 for about 10 minutes.  Major advice to a newbie--just keep an eye on things and taste as you go along. I like my tomato sauce sweeter so I always add a teaspoon at  a time.

Good luck and welcome to the world of cooking!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmmm...... Cheap?  Easy?

Get a box of Pasta Roni "garlic and olive oil" and a can of Snow's chopped clams.  The stores around here routinely offer both at 10 for $10. The only other items you'll need is one pot, some butter and some water.  Follow the directions on the box and put in the clams and 1/2 the juice when things are just about done, before you turn the heat off and let it thicken.  If you're really feeling frivolous, put some parmesan cheese on it after it hits your plate 

Fast food at its best


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, Goggin, we've had LOTS of requests for "cheap and easy recipes" so we've got LOTS of cheap and easy recipes here on DC! You'll just have to browse around in the various Specific Chat & Recipes cooking forums under a catagory that you are interested in ... beef, chicken, fish, soup, stews, chili, casseroles, etc. and see what sounds good to you. If you are looking for something specific and need help - just let us know.

We did have a thread a while back that you might find of interest, If you only had $5.00 what would you fix for a family of 4? This thread has some recipes - and a lot more ideas that are all simple and cheap.

Oh - you don't _have_ to have a wok to stir-fry ... a sauté pan will work just fine if you don't have a wok.


----------



## Goggin (Nov 26, 2007)

will do thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Angie (Nov 26, 2007)

Goggin said:


> will do thanks a bunch guys. do you know of a place to get good cooking hardware for cheap?



Wal-Mart.  Or, try garage sales/thrift stores.

Here's my easy/cheap dish:

1 can tuna
1 box mac n cheese
butter
milk
lemon juice 
salt/pepper

Cook mac n cheese according to box.
Add tuna and lemon juice, salt and pepper.

My sister likes it with peas too.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2007)

Goggin - I split your last post and moved the question about cookware to our *Cookware and Accessories Forum*, under the *Cookware* subforum - where we discuss cookware. You can find it here: ISO good cooking hardware for cheap


----------



## jkath (Nov 26, 2007)

Goggin said:


> will do thanks a bunch guys. do you know of a place to get good cooking hardware for cheap?



Another good way to get the best stuff is to ask your Mom, Aunts, Grandmas, etc. They'll probably give you lots!
Good to keep in mind: if the cookware is cheap, it won't be good. Really. It's better to save up for one really good pan than to use the same money to buy a box of cheap ones. Christmas is coming - perhaps you can ask for one!

I'm with the others  - roasts are so incredibly easy! As a matter of fact, in my oven now is a nice top round roast with some halved red potatoes, quartered sweet potatoes, celery quarters, along with salt & pepper & my some "grizzly joe's" seasoning. I've got it somewhere between 325 and 350. 
I think it took all of 6 minutes to prepare. The only thing that takes a long time is the oven!

I'd steer clear of all "hamburger helper" type meals. If it comes in a box, chances are it's really high in salt and other stuff you don't need. 

I'm always impressed when a young person wants to cook - kudos to you!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

Tater tot casserole.

One pound ground beef
One bag tater tots
One can corn
One can cream of mushroom soup.

Brown grown beef, layer on bottom of 13 by 9 dish.  Layer corn over ground beef.  Pour cream of mushroom soup.  Salt and pepper.  Layer tater tots.  Bake 20 minutes on 350 degrees.  

Now ~ it's been a while since I've made this and it MAY need half a can of milk to dilute the cream of mushroom soup.  It depends on the soup you buy.  Cambell's doesn't, Walmart might.  Use your judgment and maybe I'll make it this week and confirm use of milk or not.

This freezes well and makes a big pan full.

A thought on cookware ~ you need a couple of pans, a fry pan, and some good pyrex baking dishes.  Those are staples.  Maybe you could ask for some of that for Christmas.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 26, 2007)

Another option is the Four Ingredient Cookbook:

Amazon.com: 4 ingredient cook book

You can p/u a used copy.

For inexpensive cookware, Wal-Mart may have a seven piece non-stick set (w lids etc) - particularly this time of year w all the sales going on.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 26, 2007)

cheap and easy - ramen noodles, cooked and in the bowl, squeeze of lime, a little cilantro, a couple dashes of either Tiger Sauce or Pickapeppa - YUM!

Someone here mentioned this one and I have tried it and it's great!  Cook whatever your favorite noodles are.  Mix heated noodles with some cottage cheese and parmesan.  It's nice a creamy and the cottage cheese gives you the protein.  Add a little garlic powder and some oregano for a bit more flavor but I swear - it's good without it too!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> cheap and easy - ramen noodles, cooked and in the bowl, squeeze of lime, a little cilantro, a couple dashes of either Tiger Sauce or Pickapeppa - YUM!


Speaking of Ramen noodles.  Ramen, hard boiled eggs, sweet pea pods.  Add soy sauce.  It's cheap and livable.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 27, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> ...
> 
> _Someone_ here mentioned this one and I have tried it and it's great! Cook whatever your favorite noodles are. Mix heated noodles with some cottage cheese and parmesan. It's nice a creamy and the cottage cheese gives you the protein. Add a little garlic powder and some oregano for a bit more flavor but I swear - it's good without it too!


 
(In my Rodney Dangerfield voice) No respect, I tell you.  I get no respect!  My Hungarian Grandma must be smiling down when she hears how much you like the dish.  When I was little, she boiled up some broad egg noodles, drained, add salt & peper & a few pats of butter; stir.  Mix in *cold* cottage cheese & eat it while the noodles are still *hot* (right out of the pot w a fork, while no one's looking, haha.)


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 27, 2007)

Get a small gas grill--buy meat, light grill, put meat on grill--hard to beat... 

Hamburger gravy over toast!  
Fry hamburger up in a skillet, breaking it up as it fries.  Add salt and pepper.  When the burger is done, sprinkle with flour, around 2 tbls or until the meat has a bit of floured look. Stir and fry the flour for a bit to toast it up--just a few minutes.  

Pour milk in and bring to a boil while stirring.  When it thickens, your done.  Season to taste(salt, pepper) enjoy.  

You can also use sausage.  This is a good intro into cooking gravies, an important item to learn to cook. 

So many things that are simple but tasty.  don't be afraid to just step in and cook something...


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 27, 2007)

*amy* said:


> (In my Rodney Dangerfield voice) No respect, I tell you.  I get no respect!  My Hungarian Grandma must be smiling down when she hears how much you like the dish.  When I was little, she boiled up some broad egg noodles, drained, add salt & peper & a few pats of butter; stir.  Mix in *cold* cottage cheese & eat it while the noodles are still *hot* (right out of the pot w a fork, while no one's looking, haha.)



Well, MY Hungarian Grandma must be standing right beside your Hungarian Grandma!  LOL  And yes, your description is perfect and I believe I even ate them straight out of the pot!  LOL  AND, no one was looking!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

And I do believe MY Hungarian Grandma is standing with them (except with a beer) and saying "HA!!! I TOLD them that was a real dish!!"

My mother always said it wasn't "real" food because it had no meat or veggies. 

Who needs veggies? You have pasta and cheese!


----------



## lulu (Nov 27, 2007)

You can't go wrong with soup! Rather than go to the effort of stock in your student digs, buy stock cubes and look for good soup recipes! Souffles are also easy and cheap, whatever you have heard about them! They are also quite impressive if you get to ccok for a date as every one thinks they are really hard.  As well as a basic cheese souflle, canned fish (tuna, salmon) with leeks, or perhaps a little spring onion and soy sauce- which you'll have for all those stir fries  is a delicious option and a great thing to have with salad.

Baked potatos are wonderful student food, as are stews and I'd try a basic risotto. Risi Bisi (risotto wth ham and peas) is easy, especially good if you manage to get an off cut of prociutto: the ends are usually sold cheaply, and a great way to get the taste of this expenive treat, otherwise bacon or pancetta work brilliantly too.

Chiilies are warm, sit on the stove well, and last in the fridge, and can feed people for social or study nights cheaply.  

Eating well and taking the time to start cooking now will stand you in excellent stead for  the rest of you life.  My fiend and I had the busiest social life of our college because we could cook!  GOOD FOR YOU  Enjoy learning.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 27, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> And I do believe MY Hungarian Grandma is standing with them (except with a beer) and saying "HA!!! I TOLD them that was a real dish!!"
> 
> My mother always said it wasn't "real" food because it had no meat or veggies.
> 
> Who needs veggies? You have pasta and cheese!



....and the Hungarians are slowly taking over..............

It might not have actual meat but it still has the protein!!  Just save the veggies for the next day and eat a double salad


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

*amy* said:


> (In my Rodney Dangerfield voice) No respect, I tell you.  I get no respect!  My Hungarian Grandma must be smiling down when she hears how much you like the dish.  When I was little, she boiled up some broad egg noodles, drained, add salt & peper & a few pats of butter; stir.  Mix in *cold* cottage cheese & eat it while the noodles are still *hot* (right out of the pot w a fork, while no one's looking, haha.)


My Irish mother did this and called it stroganoff.  I hate egg noodles to this day.  Just the thought.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are living in a dorm, I DO NOT recommend cooking anything with sauerkraut in it, unless you want all your dormies to cuss you out.

In fact, that was the last time I made kraut and wieners, LOL!

When you are shopping, keep an eye on the back of soup, sauce, noodle and some vegetable packages. They often have easy, fast and edible recipes on them. These are also great recipes to start with; usually they are easy to customize and change.

Another idea is to look for recipe cards in grocery stores. Walmart, the evil empire, has recipe cards in the produce and flesh sections that have yielded some decent eats.


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 27, 2007)

You can make your own scalloped potatoes, or use the boxed kind, and add some cooked ground beef or ham to it.

Instead of making your own chili you can make the canned kind taste more homade. Using 2 cans of chili add 1 can stewed tomatoes (with seasoning if you wish), some frozen sweet corn, a dash of chili powder, and some shredded cheese. Top with sour cream.

Fiesta Skillet Dinner- This is filling and should be enough for leftovers.
Cook about 1lb. gound hamburger. Strain off the oil and add a packet of taco seasoning mix and stir until it has coated the meat. Now stir in 1 cup uncooked instant rice, 1/2 cup water, and 2 (14oz.) cans tomatoes. If you can find the tomatoes that have the peppers and onions use that. Continue cooking until mixture comes to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer on low stirring occasionally until rice is tender (5-6 minutes). Stir in some cheddar cheese and serve with tortilla chips.

Easy Chicken A La King
In the grocery stores you can purchase a rotissarie chicken that is already cooked for you. Chop a few tablespoons of green pepper and cook in butter until tender. Blend in 1 can cream of mushroom soup, and 1/2 cup milk. Now stir in chicken and pimento. Heat and stir often. Using the microwave rice cook as instructed and serve chicken over the rice.

Hot Chicken Salad-enough for leftovers
Using the rotissarie chicken I mentioned above make this dish. Mix chicken, 3 cans cream of chicken soup, 1.5 cups mayonnaise, chopped celery, chopped onion, 1 package slivered almonds. Put into a baking dish and sprinke with crushed potato chips. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes.

Quick and Easy Corn Chowder
In pan large enough for the soup fry bacon until crisp. remove and put onto a paper towel to absorb the grease. Add 1 chopped onion, to the bacon drippins and cook until onion is tender. Stir in 1 can cream of corn, 1 can cream of mushroom soup, and 1 soup can of milk. Sprinkle with the crumbles bacon. You can buy the rounds of sourdough bread and hollow them out to serve the soup in.

Also, you can look up some fritatta recipes.  Eggs are cheap and it's a great way to use any leftovers you might have.
-A frittata is a type of omelette that uses fillings such as meats, cheeses, and vegetables. Like a normal omelette, a frittata is prepared in a skillet. However, whereas a normal omelette is cooked on a stovetop and served folded, a frittata is first partially cooked on a stovetop but then finished under the grill (broiler).


----------



## LMJ (Nov 27, 2007)

Goggin said:


> hi i am 18 years old and in college. i am soon to be living on my own. i am wondering if anyone can help me with cheap and easy recipes so as im not stuck eating pizza. lol any help or ideas is greatly appreciated.
> 
> THANKS A BUNCH



Hello and sorry to hear that from someone who recently graduated! 

I'm assuming you've got either cable/satellite or BitTorrent? The best advice I can give is start watching Good Eats on Food Network. It'll give you a grounding in food that'll serve you all the rest of your days. How to buy it, how to season it, how to cook it, how to enjoy it. Great for impressing a date and stretching your own budget. Once you've got that grounding, you'll be able to knock out everything from mindblowingly good and cheap ramen or chili, to gourmet fare fit for a five-star restaurant. 

A wok is absolutely the one cooking vessel to have because you can cook ANYTHING in one, if you have to. You'll want a 4-quart and an 8-quart stock pot as well once you can afford them. A couple inexpensive cast-iron skillets from the hardware store would round out the most basic college cookware set.

FYI, NEVER EVER use steel wool on a non-stick piece of cookware (the ones with the black coating inside). I've lost good pots because of roommates doing that.


----------



## Goggin (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks ofor the info i cant wait to start sounds like fuun


----------



## cupcakesprinkle (Nov 28, 2007)

Oven roasted potatoes are really good. I usually half baby red potatoes and toss them with olive oil and rosemary. Its a pretty good side to a whole bunch of dishes.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorite recipes that I made while in college.  Buy chicken and beef in bulk and divided it up into smaller quantities and then put in the freezer.  That will help save some dollars.  

*Ground Beef Chop Suey*

1 lb. ground beef
1 large onion cut into 6 wedges
3 medium ribs celery cut into ¼ inch pieces
2 cups beef broth
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 lb. fresh bean sprouts
2 tablespoons cornstarch mixed with ¼ cup water

In large skillet brown ground beef.  Drain.  Return beef to skillet with onion, celery, beef broth, and soy sauce.  Cook over low heat, stirring occasionally for 10 minutes until onions and celery are crisp and tender.  Add bean sprouts and cook for 3 minutes until heated through.  Stir in cornstarch mixture and stir until thickened.  Make 4 servings.

*Mexican Spuds*

4 russet potatoes (8-10 oz., each), scrubbed
1-lb. ground beef or turkey
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce
1 cup medium tomato salsa (Pace Picante Sauce)
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup chopped tomato
½ cup thinly sliced green onions, including tops
1 can (4 oz.) sliced black olives, drained
Guacamole, optional
Sour cream, optional 

Pierce potatoes with fork.  Cook in a microwave oven on full power, turning over once, until potatoes are tender when pierced, 15 to 20 minutes. 

Meanwhile, in a 10 to 12-inch nonstick skillet over high heat, stir beef until crumbled and lightly browned, about 5 minutes.  Drain and return to skillet.

Add chili powder to beef and stir 1 minute.  Add tomato sauce and salsa.  Reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, to blend flavors for 5 minutes.

Cut a slit in each potato lengthwise and push ends to make a pocket.  Spoon meat mixture into pocket of each potato and top each equally with cheese, tomato, onions, and olives.  Serve with guacamole and sour cream, if desired. 

*Chip-N-Chili Pie*

2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 white onion, chopped
1 green onion bunch, chopped
1 (4 oz.) can chopped green chilies
5 cups regular size Fritos corn chips
1 (40 oz.) can chili with beans
2 ½ cups shredded cheddar or Monterey jack cheese

Preheat oven to 400º.  Butter or spray with cooking spray a 2 quart baking dish.  Sauté white onion in butter until clear.  Remove from heat and stir in green onion and chilies.  Crush 4 cups Fritos, coarsely, to make 2 ½ cups.  Crush and reserve the 5th cup.  Line bottom of dish with half of the crushed chips.  Carefully, spread half of the chili over the chips.  Layer half of the cheese, press down slightly, and half of the onion/green chile mixture.  Repeat layers.  Garnish with the reserved cup of crushed Fritos.  Bake 20-25 minutes.  Serves 6 -8.   

*Mexican Pizza*

1 16 oz. can refried beans
3/4 cup picante sauce
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 tomato chopped
1 4 oz. can chopped green chilies
1 4 oz. can sliced olives
1 baked pizza shell (Boboli is what I use)

Mix together refried beans and picante sauce. Spread on pizza shell. Layer other ingredients on top of refried bean mixture. Bake at 450 degrees F. for 10 to 15 minutes or until bubbly.

*Chicken Stir-fry with Soy Sauce*

3 - tablespoons soy sauce
2 - tablespoons dry sherry or rice wine
1 - tablespoon corn starch
2 - cloves garlic, minced
1/4 - cup water
2 - tablespoons olive oil
2 - whole, boneless, skinless chicken breasts, thinly sliced
1/2 lb. broccoli, cut into bite size pieces
1 - small onion, thinly sliced
1 - carrot, pared and thinly sliced
Cooked white rice

Combine soy sauce, sherry, cornstarch, garlic, and 1/4 cup water; set aside.  In wok or large skillet, stir fry chicken in hot oil for 2 minutes.  Add vegetables; stir fry 4 minutes.  Add soy sauce mixture; cook and stir until slightly thickened.  Serve over rice.		

*Asian Foil-Wrapped Chicken
*
3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
½ teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, minced
4 (5oz) chicken breast halves
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and sliced ½-inch thick
½ lb. snow peas
½ cup sliced water chestnuts
2 scallions, chopped
2 cups hot cooked rice

Preheat oven to 500ºF.  Spray four 12-inch square sheets of foil with nonstick cooking spray.  In a small bowl, mix the soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, and garlic.  Place 1 chicken breast half on each foil square and fold edges up but not over the chicken.  Scatter red pepper strips, snow peas, water chestnuts, and scallions evenly over each 4 chicken breasts.  Spoon equal amounts of the soy sauce mixture over the vegetables.  Fold the foil over the chicken and roll edges up tightly to seal.  Place the foil packets on baking sheet.  Bake for 12 minutes.  Check for doneness by opening one of the foil packets to see if the chicken is firm and juices run clear when the meat is pierced with a knife.  Serve with rice.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Another easy dish is simply to layer Mexican refried beans (I use the fat free  in a can --Rosarita brand is what we buy here in Houston) shredded lettuce, red onion, shredded cheese, olives, tomatoes, salsa, and sour cream in a tortilla. Of course if you have some leftover beef or chicken you can add that as well.  Or if you want basics basics canned beans and tortillas.  Since it's post-Thanksgiving shredded turkey would do just as well.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 28, 2007)

I remember when i was in college , or even pre college learning to cook, id just take ready made foods and just kind of add to them until they became my own.  Not gourmet, but cheap and easy

The few I remember are:

Chunky Sirloin Burger Soup, to which I'd add egg noodles, a little wine, slice mushrooms and serve in a bowl on top of white bread.  Id probably still eat it today if I wernt a vegetarian ( although maybe thats what caused me to be a vegetarian  )

Lipton Broccoli and Cheddar Cheese rice, to which Id add some fresh cheese, fresh broccoli and a little white wine as it cooked.

Ramen noodle soup ( or any asian noodle soup) Id just buy some canned baby corn, bamboo shoots, water chesnuts, straw mushrooms and what ever chinese vegetable i could find and just toss it in

Id do the same with the crappy jarred tomato sauces.

Slowly, over time, Id do more of my own thing, and buy less prepared foods .


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2007)

Soups and salads are both very healthy, cheap, easy to make, come in wondrous varieties, and are quick to make.

For non-nutritious, cheap, and easy, that will fill the tummy in a hurry:
1 can potted meat, 2 tbs. pickle relish, 1 tbs. Miracle Whip, two slices of whole wheat bread.  Copmbine the first three ingrediants and place between the bread slices.

But seriously, sandwiches can be nutritious, cheap, and quick, with readily available ingrediants, as can be various wraps.  Use shredded Romain or Savoy lettuce instead of iceburgh though as it is far more nutritious.  You can include things like garlic, onion, sliced roasts of any kind of meat you like, various cheeses, tomato, olive oil, peppers sweet or hot, and healthy breads.  Use condiments like mustard and well-flavored extra-virgin olive oil, balsamic vinegar, dill pickles, etc.

Another very healthy, deliscious, and cheap meal, in-a-glass, are tofu/fruit smoothies.  These pack a nutritious wallop, are quick and cheap to make, and taste amazingly good.  Just take one brick of silken tofu, a banana, one or two pears, or apples, water, maybe a few fresh blueberries, or strawberries, or pitted cherries, kiwi, etc. and enough water to make it all blend smoothly.  I add Splenda to mine, but you can rely on the natural sweetness of the fruit.  

These smothies are also great with combinations of citrus, such as, but not limited to - lemon, lime, oranges, grapefuits, blood oranges, tangerines, clementines, etc.

I also throw freshly peeled, washed, and sliced carrot into my smoothies.  You can also add spices such as nutmeg, cinamon, mace, allspice, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------

